# [360] Dash 17349 released.



## DinohScene (May 1, 2015)

Microsoft has just published a new dashboard revision for the 360, and I thought MS didn't care anymore...Today, Dash 17349 is available on XBLive.

Changes are like the usual, mandatory for the growth of XBL. Along with it came a couple of new features, mostly:

Allowance of 2TB harddrives for games, profiles and savegames etc.
Account balance can be seen in the corner.
Purchase history
Network speed can now be seen when you perform a test.
Password reset function at sign in.
As usual, updating is at your own risk!

 Source: Wii_Cube's thread here


----------



## Deleted member 278471 (May 1, 2015)

xK3y working fine.


----------



## cracker (May 1, 2015)

I've been somewhat out of the scene for a while. Does anyone know if the RGH2 chips (CR rev C) are able to handle recent/current XBD versions?


----------



## dragonblood9999 (May 1, 2015)

i just bought a 250gb over a 4gb(on Wednesday) because of the space. If i knew about this update, i would have just bought the 4gb and plug in one of my 4 500gb portable hdd's instead


----------



## Ryukouki (May 1, 2015)

Did some minor changes and format fixes so that it looks more clean on the portal, since Tom forgot to do it.


----------



## chartube12 (May 1, 2015)

Hmmm the 2tb harddrive seems like an odd choice to allow at this late part of the xb360's life. With usb 3 being fast enough to support external graphics cards at full speed, could microsoft being getting ready to release a backwards compatible kit for the xbox one.....Nay, they can just keep charging us for rereleases.


----------



## DjoeN (May 1, 2015)

Updated without a problem  , Nice to see MS still brings some updates for the X360.

Why should i have a problem, my X360 slim is not modded in any way or never was 
i'm so totally not into x360 piracy!
(Same for my PS3, not modded in any way  )

And as far as PS4 and X1 goes, i don't even own them.


----------



## DinohScene (May 1, 2015)

cracker said:


> I've been somewhat out of the scene for a while. Does anyone know if the RGH2 chips (CR rev C) are able to handle recent/current XBD versions?


 
Get a CR4 XL.
Best chip out there.
Other then that, normal RGH2 chips still work.



Ryukouki said:


> Did some minor changes and format fixes so that it looks more clean on the portal, since Tom forgot to do it.


 
You always ruin me threads ;_;
<З


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (May 1, 2015)

DjoeN said:


> Updated without a problem  , Nice to see MS still brings some updates for the X360.
> 
> Why should i have a problem, my X360 slim is not modded in any way or never was
> i'm so totally not into x360 piracy!
> ...


 
Never had a single problem with a Slim Xbox 360 and for games/media it's pretty darn fantastic, considering the paywalls have been removed sometime ago Netflix users can watch without an additional fee and the free video streaming apps are a nice bonus too. Transferring demos (or free full games) from the PC to the 360 is also a great neat feature which is missing from Xbox One.

The only thing I don't know is if anyone ever figured out how to remove the DRM from videos of the Xbox Store, I have a large chunk of them but can't watch them not even on the 360 due to being region locked to US.


----------



## mechagouki (May 1, 2015)

I just bought a bigger genuine HDD too, just a 120GB though, and it was only $30. Probably keep the graphically intensive stuff on the onboard HDD and older stuff can go on an external.

Least it makes storing all those unplayed Games with Gold titles a little easier.

Of course having an official HDD is also good for BC original XBOX gaming over HDMI.


----------



## Runehasa (May 1, 2015)

Can anyone confirm if this is a safe update for xk3y userse?


----------



## Four_X (May 1, 2015)

Works fine with my Lite-On DG-16D2S with LT+ v3.0.


----------



## lukands (May 1, 2015)

Runehasa said:


> Can anyone confirm if this is a safe update for xk3y userse?


 
Maybe post #2 can help you?


----------



## tbb043 (May 1, 2015)

Man, it's been so long since I updated by JTAG that I don't even remember how anymore.


----------



## fcz_x (May 2, 2015)

xbox gears of war limited edition with 320GB HDD LT+3.0 still online and playing backups bitches


----------



## Mushkin (May 2, 2015)

xbox running smoothly here, after the update


----------



## Sychophantom (May 2, 2015)

Calling it. In roughly a year, the 360 will be end-of-lifed and no longer supported. This is Microsoft's way of telling you to download your shit now.


----------



## Runehasa (May 2, 2015)

lukands said:


> Maybe post #2 can help you?


 
Indeed it does and thank you for pointing it out.


----------



## TeamScriptKiddies (May 2, 2015)

My new (refurb actually) 360 is on its way from gamestop.com......... Its a fat model, I was thinking about swapping out the hdd for a 1 or 2tb one. Didn't realize previous dashboards couldn't see 2tb XD. I'm going to be flashing my drive as well (like on previous 360's I've had), what is the previous maximum limit (hdd size) that the 360 can see is (prior to this update). Also does anyone know if this latest update is safe with CFW? I mean I know I'll want to do the update with stock firmware of course then flash to CFW (i'm no noob to the 360 scene so lay it on me ).

Also how viable is the R-JTAG option still? Is it still relevant on any of the latest firmwares? I've been out of the loop for a while..... I like to play on Xlink Kai sometimes and the ping limits are a killer on the 360, makes it nearly impossible to play online with anyone (except on live ). I alternate between Kai and Live tbh. With a custom dashboard I know its possible to remove those ping limitations, that's assuming I don't get stuck with a Xenon motherboard, then setting up a custom dash will be a nightmare (will require dual nand). If I do end up R-JTAGing this new (old ) 360 I will obviously be abandoning live altogether as using a custom dashboard is an automatic perma ban XD


----------



## Maz7006 (May 4, 2015)

Great update. HDD space was definately an issue for me.


----------



## Jayro (May 6, 2015)

So it took Microsoft up until NOW to add a password reset function on the sign in page? That should have been there at system launch, WTF?


----------



## TeamScriptKiddies (May 6, 2015)

Jayro said:


> So it took Microsoft up until NOW to add a password reset function on the sign in page? That should have been there at system launch, WTF?


 
TROLOLOLOL


----------



## chartube12 (May 6, 2015)

What i would like is an easy way to change the  email used for my account. I can't be bothered to go through the 500 questions on the phone with a badly speaking english person to get it changed.


----------



## wiewcw (May 14, 2015)

Does it use NTFS or reformat drive to some of Xb360 format?


----------



## TeamScriptKiddies (May 14, 2015)

wiewcw said:


> Does it use NTFS or reformat drive to some of Xb360 format?


It uses a proprietary xbox 360 format. You need to format the hdd BEFORE hooking it up to the 360 (unless you're referring to a usb drive, then ignore me lol, you didn't specify) using a program like Party Buffalo Drive Explorer.

Keep in mind that you will lose backwards compatibility with original xbox games by using an unofficial hdd (again this doesn't apply to usb drives), as when you format an unofficial drive it wipes the partition that contains the original xbox emulation software. There is a way of restoring the emulation partition though, there are tons of tutorials online that thoroughly explain the process


----------



## DinohScene (May 15, 2015)

This update only allows (max) 2TB USB drives to be used for game install/gamesave/DLC/avatar stuff etc.

This has nothing to do with the internal Harddisk.
Changing that requires either an official MS licensed harddisk or a 3rd party one.
Only the 3rd party one (or hacked with HDDhackr) needs the Xbox emulator partition injected.

Party Buffalo driver is only used to explore FATX formatted harddisks.
You still need the security sector if you want to use it on a unhacked machine (no JTAG/RGH)


----------



## TeamScriptKiddies (May 15, 2015)

DinohScene said:


> This update only allows (max) 2TB USB drives to be used for game install/gamesave/DLC/avatar stuff etc.
> 
> This has nothing to do with the internal Harddisk.
> Changing that requires either an official MS licensed harddisk or a 3rd party one.
> ...



Okay thanks for clarification. What tools would one to inject the security sector as I'm looking to upgrade mine (non-rgh/jtaglrjtagk. Also what is the max size for the "internal" hdd (I have a phat)


----------



## DinohScene (May 15, 2015)

HDDhackr.
Max size atm is 500 GB, as that's the biggest security sector out there.
the 1TB one would be dumped any time.

You could manually inject it with a hexeditor.
But it's a possibility that it won't work.


----------



## TeamScriptKiddies (May 16, 2015)

DinohScene said:


> HDDhackr.
> Max size atm is 500 GB, as that's the biggest security sector out there.
> the 1TB one would be dumped any time.
> 
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## DinohScene (May 16, 2015)

No problem~


----------

